# 95 nissan 240sx



## Cincy240fan (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 95 nissan 240sx and i want to keep the ka for it greater displacement, but i also want to alot of upgrades for it. I dont plan on doing much drifting just drag. So i want to know if anyone you guys here new of some reliable site for ka24 parts


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

like i said in your other thread, search.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

have you even searched? alot of people on this forum read through sticky's, searched their subjects, read facts, and even read old ass threads, before they made their first post, and you..whats up man? just do a simple search,and you'll find gold..


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey, I'm from Cincy. What part of Cincinnati you from? I live on the westside.


----------



## Cincy240fan (Dec 31, 2006)

northern, in west chester


----------



## Chief_Suicide (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, there don't seem to be too many 240 enthusiasts around here, best wishes on your 240.


----------



## TSuaVe (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm over in Indy and trying to locate a 1995+ 240. I'm finding a few but not without a drive. Hope to be joining the ranks soon enough! Gotta get this 2000 Trans Am out of my garage first!


----------

